# Brickyard Ponds (Augusta, GA)



## across the river (May 24, 2013)

From the Augusta Chronicle.   I would guess there is someone here who could help him out.

MERRY LAND BRICKYARD PONDS

Check-in station, 1408 Doug Barnard Parkway, Gene Kirkland, (706 722-8263) –

Plans are being made to hold a bowfishing tournament on the ponds. Anyone who has the knowledge of how to operate such an event is asked to call Gene Kirkland. Our Saturday bass tournament (7 a.m. to noon) will continue. Another bass tournament will be held on the ponds on Fridays from 6-10 p.m., under the direction of Gene Moyer (803 270-1580).


----------



## creeksidelc (May 25, 2013)

Is this the third or fourth year that this famous brickyard tournament gets talked about, planned and then never happens?


----------



## HuntFishLive (May 27, 2013)

Called and the guy would never get back with us.


----------



## JpEater (May 27, 2013)

Ive been out there, met the guy, and scoped the place out. There are gar and carp in some ponds. You can go out there and kill a mess of fish. You  can NOT shoot anything but carp and gar and they are not in every pond. Not every pond you can get in. There would be no scouting so how would anyone know where to go? There are dirt ramps at most ponds. Above the water surface they look ok. Below...... who knows. Most ponds are deep, they are old mining ponds. The dirt ramps are clay, first or second boat in them will be fine, after that..... its gonna be a slip and slide IMO. I just don't see the brickyard ponds as being a "fun" tournament in all reality. You would just have to get lucky and be in the right pond. When I was out there a month ago looking in the daylight, some ponds were clear enough to shoot, but the other half of them were pretty muddy.


----------



## rollins 93 (May 27, 2013)

The ramps are the only thing thats the down side but they might have to put all the ponds that you can shoot In a hat a and you draw which one you go to. That might turn people away but just make the entry fee low 
and and sure people will be there.I will atleast and ill bring a chain because someone going to get stuck haha


----------



## wildman0517 (May 27, 2013)

the pond to the left of the one with the dock and the feeder, on the other side of the road is loaded with some giant carps


----------



## JpEater (May 27, 2013)

rollins 93 said:


> The ramps are the only thing thats the down side but they might have to put all the ponds that you can shoot In a hat a and you draw which one you go to. That might turn people away but just make the entry fee low
> and and sure people will be there.I will atleast and ill bring a chain because someone going to get stuck haha



Yeah he said he would have his tractor there to pull people out. 

I'm not really worried about the ramps.... I was planning to back up, slam on brakes, pull the truck forward, jump in the boat and floor it!


----------



## rollins 93 (May 28, 2013)

Im down to post the dates and the time and ill be there to shoot


----------

